# Honoring Beau



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

In January it will be 1 year since I had to say good-bye to my wonderful rescue boy, Beau. In honor of his loving and giving spirit I decided to give back by volunteering for the rescue organization that gave my dear boy to me. I just signed up with them and I am so excited to help out an organization that brought such joy into my home. 
Here's to you my special boy. I cherish your memory everyday.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

At the bridge I'm sure that Beau is dancing to the news. What a wonderful way to honor your special boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's wonderful! Beau is looking down from the Bridge with a huge smile on his face.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You'll help bring love and joy to other homes and dogs too. What a wonderful way to honor your boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a wonderful way to honor Beau. I am sure he is smiling down on you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sure that Beau is so proud of his mummy. 

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

What a beautiful way to honor Beau and I am sure he is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!!

It will be a year since my Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 7, 2011.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A wonderful tribute and honor to your boy, thank you for paying it forward.

After I adopted my Roxy I started helping the GR Rescue I got her from.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm meeting today with a volunteer rep to discuss which areas I would most want to help out. Beau was such a gem that I would love to help other golden adopters with their transition when bringing a new rescue into the home. Since not all rescues blend into a home as easily as Beau, I think having someone adopters can contact to help them over the rough times would be an asset.
I'm also considering helping with home visits. I am thinking educating potential adopters in the pluses and minuses of a Golden addition to the family will also help adopters to have a successful adoption.
Then, of course there are the many wonderful Goldens that just need some time spent with them until they are adopted. 
So many great ways to be able to help out. 

I am so excited...I'll let you know how my meeting goes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The GR Rescue I helped with was the smallest of the 4 Rescues here in NC. I live 2 hours away from where the Rescue was based. I started out by answering their email account, then started helping with Intakes.

I did a variety of other things too-I did dog evaluations, home visits, pulled dogs from shelters, temporary foster, and also transports. 

Unfortunately the group I was with decided to close down in Jan. of this year, I really miss being involved. There is another GR Rescue 2.5 hours from me, I try to help them out when I can in this area. 

I know you will really enjoy the area you end up helping with.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

PERFECT !!!!:smooch:


----------

